# Any SE Florida Shows???



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Just curious - need more shows down here! :roll:


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

*Hi*

I wish I saw this on Friday.
Are you in Port Saint Lucie? ...I am new to Florida.

There was an event in Bushnell, Fl yesterday. I've been down here in Florida a year now. If you are near me (Vero Beach, FL-- I work in Jensen Beach) then most likely from what I've seen, we will have to travel at least an hour to 3 or 4 

I'd be happy to get some kind of club going, so we can have events right in our town.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> I wish I saw this on Friday.
> Are you in Port Saint Lucie? ...I am new to Florida.
> 
> There was an event in Bushnell, Fl yesterday. I've been down here in Florida a year now. If you are near me (Vero Beach, FL-- I work in Jensen Beach) then most likely from what I've seen, we will have to travel at least an hour to 3 or 4
> ...


I just saw this, last week was kinda busy with birthdays & family coming in from out of town. Yes, I'm in PSL - I'm unfamiliar with Bushnell though? A local club would be awesome


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

2 shows coming up this weekend and next.. this weekend is AKC.. next weekend is the bullies!
Hope to see you there..:woof:


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

PS.. We really should start a club. Treasure Coast needs one!


----------



## Rosie (Oct 27, 2009)

*Fun Shows*

Mid Florida hosts monthly fun shows the 3rd Saturday of every month, and an annual ADBA point show each year....come join us. Find out more informaiton at http://www.midfloridapitbulls.org


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> PS.. We really should start a club. Treasure Coast needs one!


That would be fun stuff. T-shirts should be involved 

There's literally NOTHING in this area & it would good for other ppl too


----------

